# Dankung Tubes



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anybody had issues with 2040 inconsistencies between batches? I got some 2040 that's more like 1842, but it's lighter pull than 1842, harder than 2040.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

not only size, but quality as welli had some 2040 on my snail and it broke in the middle after maybe 3 shots? i have some new 1842 and it seems fine but the 2040 is ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Where are you purchasing them from?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, Jim Harris had a roll of 2040 that pulled like 1842. They were smokin' fast but not like any other 2040s.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I made a loop set at 6" pulling to 38", broke after 100 shots mid tube. I was bottomed out at 7/8 draw. Made a set at 6.75", i love it after break in. Just had to stretch em out a bit first. They smoke the 7/16 real flat out to 20m. I do still want some real 2040.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

How many shots do you guys get from 2040 stretched about 5-6 times?

I get an average of 200-300 shots on the 1842. I hesitated to buy 2040 as I guess this would be even lower in life span!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1500-2000 shots. They last forever for me at 500%-550%. The only time I have short life span is when I nick them while changing them out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> 1500-2000 shots. They last forever for me at 500%-550%. The only time I have short life span is when I nick them while changing them out.


Same here. They deteriorate from age before they break.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Only once had a bad batch in 5 years I contacted Dankung they replaced the purchase and sent extra no problems since. I think you would be wise to treat these as you would thera-band and keep them out of sunlight, store somewhere cool and dry or they may very well get brittle and snap, otherwise they seem to last forever, I don't know where you guy's are getting yours from, for me their is only one and that's Dankung.com. you may well pay more than others but you get what you pay for and consistency is vital which Dankung provide, from my vast experience with chinese tubes stretching six times the length is a bit generous more like four and a half to five if you go to the max you will encounter problems, length of cut down to the centimeter is very important to cut them to short and you will get flyers to long and they will fall short very rapidly and flyers will again be a problem. The pouch will also affect how it shoots as my pouches change regularily in thickness. I often have to re-adjust the length of cut and pouch to suit, but for the accuracy I demand it has to be correct. I really think experience with these tubes is needed once you can figure out what is wrong your problems with the tubes will disappear, I use 1842 2040 and 1745 and don't get any problems as I sell these products I buy regularily from Dankung, I don't keep any batch for myself and use any which has been opened and variations between batches to be honest I don't notice any they are pretty much spot on every time.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Only once had a bad batch in 5 years I contacted Dankung they replaced the purchase and sent extra no problems since. I think you would be wise to treat these as you would thera-band and keep them out of sunlight, store somewhere cool and dry or they may very well get brittle and snap, otherwise they seem to last forever, I don't know where you guy's are getting yours from, for me their is only one and that's Dankung.com. you may well pay more than others but you get what you pay for and consistency is vital which Dankung provide, from my vast experience with chinese tubes stretching six times the length is a bit generous more like four and a half to five if you go to the max you will encounter problems, length of cut down to the centimeter is very important to cut them to short and you will get flyers to long and they will fall short very rapidly and flyers will again be a problem. The pouch will also affect how it shoots as my pouches change regularily in thickness. I often have to re-adjust the length of cut and pouch to suit, but for the accuracy I demand it has to be correct. I really think experience with these tubes is needed once you can figure out what is wrong your problems with the tubes will disappear, I use 1842 2040 and 1745 and don't get any problems as I sell these products I buy regularily from Dankung, I don't keep any batch for myself and use any which has been opened and variations between batches to be honest I don't notice any they are pretty much spot on every time.


i bought them from dankung, and i keep them in an airtight light tight box with all my rubber with a few desiccant packs to deal with moisture. it's just noth the same rubber. you can feel the difference between the 2040, this, and 1842 if you cut 3 pieces and pull them between your fingers. it's different, but i like it so I'm keeping it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

No matter where you get them either from dankung or truly texas .com they originate from Malaysia and I find the problem to be the hole through the middle is not centered. 2040's are too weak and the 1845 and 1842 are the most stable at one tube per fork any larger or heavier the tubes then become very unstable. I find no problems or difficulty with the Tex Tubes as they are the best performers. This is my opinon and my intention is not to offend any who like to use these tubes.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos Dgui! I try to be fair in the statements that I make, but I have my own prejudice. Most all tubes including mine come from Malaysia. The Hygenic's dipped tubing that I sell comes from there also. I know that the tubing that I sell is not very strong, but a lot of shooters like it anyway. It is a true continuous dipped tubing. As this type of tubing requires very expensive mandrels I suspect that is why Hygenic does not have as many different sizes of dipped tubing as those selling extruded tubing including Hygenic, but the accuracy of the wall and the stretch ratio are better. I am testing a heavier pulling dipped tube as we speak and will soon sell it if it tests very well. -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I received Tex's tubing last week and I'm really liking it. It ties very well with string at the pouch. I'm currently trying to find correct length for my draw and just having a blast. Tex ships his stuff out SO fast, too! Great service.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Tex- as of right now, you only sell one type of tube, right?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, Only one size right now! -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thanks for the Kudos Dgui! I try to be fair in the statements that I make, but I have my own prejudice. Most all tubes including mine come from Malaysia. The Hygenic's dipped tubing that I sell comes from there also. Tex


I did notice the origin on the box for your tubes and I find that there are less flaws with the extruded tubes. I too am biased because I just like something that works. The formula or the process for the other tubes is lacking in my biased opinion. When you get the larger tube Im up for it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, the one order I received of 2040, was 2040 size, but pulled 16lbs at the length I rig them up. They should pull around 12.5. Dankung replaced the two rolls no problem, and they perform fine. Never had an issue with them breaking. You can cut them too short, which will cause premature breakage. The 2040 pulling at 12.5lbs, shoots 3/8 steel faster than 1842, pulling at 15lbs. Too bad the performance is seasonal however.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have had many bad batches from Dankung. I'm getting quite annoyed with them.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry too say I do not shoot much for tubes......I use flatbands....if I get 100 to 150 shots ..hey that's good for this 70 yr old man to just

have a little fun is all I ask for~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have been emailing dankung over this 2040 issue for a bit now. I really think it's more a quality control issue more then bad tubing. I'll let you know if I get resolution.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Otherwize when I get the correct tubing I order there awsome.


----------

